

Ask HN: Pay for Tumblr Backup Service? - jonpaul

I woke up this morning and half of my Tumblr blog has disappeared. Honestly, given Tumblr's recent problems, I'm not surprised that this has happened. I've put blood, sweat, and tears into my blog; this is really disappointing.<p>My question: is there a Tumblr backup service that you use? Would you be willing to pay for a Tumblr or blog backup service?<p>-Heartbroken blogger
======
kylelibra
Even more helpful would be import / export to wordpress.

------
tst
I probably wouldn't pay because there is a free backup tool
(<http://www.tumblr.com/goodies>). Though for non-tech folk it could be cool
to get automatically updates and restores if such a fatal error occurred.

